# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Ahhh Templates!

## cpfd

Does anyone know where I can get video player templates for silverlight that I can use in Expression Encoder/Web 3 ?? 

Im wanting to try to find something close to this:


THANKS !

----------


## DeanMc

There are some built in but I would imagine that most are simply a media element that is templated!

----------


## RobDog888

You can also check out http://www.codeplex.com

----------

